# Do you detune your board?



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm not that educated on the matter but I believe most park guys do it, if your not riding park I don't see the point in detuning, cuz then your just losing edge hold. if you catch an edge you will learn! haha thats my rationale I guess!


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

People detune when they are riding park primarily, or they just got a brand new factory stick and want to take the chance of a death catch down just a hare. IMO though, unless you are in one of the two categories I mentioned, then no need to detune. Riding will detune them for you eventually anyways.


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks guys!
I am not good enough for park...
Unfortunately I don't ride much for them to eventually detune. Average of 5 days a year. Wish I could ride more. 
When I read these threads were guys are riding 100+ days a year I get so jealous!


----------



## borborygmii (Feb 2, 2011)

Watch the vid from The House about detuning...should answer a lot of your questions - How To Detune a Snowboard - YouTube

Detuning is more than a yes/no question. You can detune different parts of your snowboard depending on the riding you plan on doing...and detune those parts in different ways.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

a basic detune of the tip ad tail is easy and I see no reason not to do it, makes the board a little less catchy if its pos camber. On a board with rocker no need IMO.


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

borborygmii said:


> Watch the vid from The House about detuning...should answer a lot of your questions - How To Detune a Snowboard - YouTube
> 
> Detuning is more than a yes/no question. You can detune different parts of your snowboard depending on the riding you plan on doing...and detune those parts in different ways.


Thanks man!
That video really helps!


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

dreampow said:


> a basic detune of the tip ad tail is easy and I see no reason not to do it, makes the board a little less catchy if its pos camber. On a board with rocker no need IMO.


Will do. I was wondering why I kept catching edges last winter with my new board. Thanks!


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

dreampow said:


> a basic detune of the tip ad tail is easy and I see no reason not to do it, makes the board a little less catchy if its pos camber. On a board with rocker no need IMO.


Agreed.........


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

I agree about rocker boards not needing a detune. They rarely catch edges, and a lot of them come already detuned.


----------



## EC99SS (Dec 6, 2007)

dreampow said:


> a basic detune of the tip ad tail is easy and I see no reason not to do it, makes the board a little less catchy if its pos camber. On a board with rocker no need IMO.


+1:thumbsup:


----------



## pawel (Oct 2, 2007)

I never ride park so i never detune.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i always detune my tip and tail no matter what kind of riding im doing. not point to have sharp edges on areas that dont have contact with the snow whether its camber or not.


----------



## lukefMI (Feb 25, 2011)

dreampow said:


> a basic detune of the tip ad tail is easy and I see no reason not to do it, makes the board a little less catchy if its pos camber. On a board with rocker no need IMO.


Why are cambers POS? Personally I prefer camber. I am park rider and like the pop and edge control I get from cambered boards more. Not trying to argue. Just want your opinion?


----------



## Willbilly (Oct 11, 2011)

I just detuned my board last night. I ride a mix of park and non but i've got a magnetraction board and the 7 contact points make up for a dull edge.

People detune not so they don't catch edge in snow, but so they don't catch edge on a rail/ledge.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

i'm guessing he meant POSITIVE as opposed to negative or reverse camber.

maybe he meant PIECE OF SHIT!

i never talk to a newbie who says classic camber rules! but i seem to run into alot of guys with more experience who think all the new camber profiles are a joke and swear by their camber.


----------



## lukefMI (Feb 25, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> i'm guessing he meant POSITIVE as opposed to negative or reverse camber.
> 
> maybe he meant PIECE OF SHIT!
> 
> i never talk to a newbie who says classic camber rules! but i seem to run into alot of guys with more experience who think all the new camber profiles are a joke and swear by their camber.


Lol...I'm no newbie...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

lukefMI said:


> Lol...I'm no newbie...


sorry was not implying that you are. i was guessin you are in that second group of experienced riders who have tried the other options and just aren't happy with them.


----------



## oskar (Nov 23, 2010)

dreampow said:


> a basic detune of the tip ad tail is easy and I see no reason not to do it, makes the board a little less catchy if its pos camber. On a board with rocker no need IMO.


:thumbsup:


----------



## lukefMI (Feb 25, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> sorry was not implying that you are. i was guessin you are in that second group of experienced riders who have tried the other options and just aren't happy with them.


I have tried V-rocker, and reverse camber. I didn't like them as much because in the park I feel like I didn't have as great of edge control landing on the bigger jumps and faster spins.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

lukefMI said:


> Lol...I'm no newbie...


Maybe by "newbie" he meant "person from New Brunswick?"


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

Willbilly said:


> I just detuned my board last night. I ride a mix of park and non but i've got a magnetraction board and the 7 contact points make up for a dull edge.
> 
> People detune not so they don't catch edge in snow, but so they don't catch edge on a rail/ledge.


How much do you detune your board? I also have magnetraction on my board.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

lukefMI said:


> Why are cambers POS? Personally I prefer camber. I am park rider and like the pop and edge control I get from cambered boards more. Not trying to argue. Just want your opinion?


Yeah I was just talking about positive camber not piece of shit, just too lazy to write it. I like positive camber and it has a place. Then there is reverse camber or rocker which I also like and has a place. Hybrids of the two are most popular now and I like them too!

I personally would detune any board too on the tip and tail, but positive camber is the most important to detune IMO, you get the most benefit from it.


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Will be detuning the tip and tail on Thanksgiving! Thanks guys!
BTW, Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

For freecarving and general freeriding, I keep my running edge razor sharp, but allow the last 3" to remain a touch dull. You can hit the corner with a couple of LIGHT passes with a stone, too. (You don't want to round the edge, you just don't want to be able to shave with it.) That allows a smoother turn initiation and release that isn't so hooky. I especially don't like a tail that's too hooky and doesn't want to release. Nothing's worse than screaming across the fall line in a thigh-to-snow carve and finding you're steering wheel is locked, with the treeline fast approaching. (Ask me how I know...) :laugh:


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

AAA said:


> For freecarving and general freeriding, I keep my running edge razor sharp, but allow the last 3" to remain a touch dull. You can hit the corner with a couple of LIGHT passes with a stone, too. (You don't want to round the edge, you just don't want to be able to shave with it.) That allows a smoother turn initiation and release that isn't so hooky. I especially don't like a tail that's too hooky and doesn't want to release. Nothing's worse than screaming across the fall line in a thigh-to-snow carve and finding you're steering wheel is locked, with the treeline fast approaching. (Ask me how I know...) :laugh:


:laugh: Hilarious!

On a serious note... 
Since I will be detuning the tip & tail in a few... What is it that you use exactly? A rock? I don't think I have the right tools laying around. 
Home Depot is closed today and tomorrow it will be impossible to get in there. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

paulperroni said:


> :laugh: Hilarious!
> 
> On a serious note...
> Since I will be detuning the tip & tail in a few... What is it that you use exactly? A rock? I don't think I have the right tools laying around.
> ...


I suggest you leave it alone for now. Use a metal file. If you're not sure what you're doing then just leave it alone.


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

Nope. Let it go all natural on my Horrorscope. Then again, it is a rocker'd board.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

I detuned the tip and tail on my SL, as (not just on the alt cambers either) I found they can ride a little squirrely and have a tendancy to randomly make you get off, usually at high speed. But there is no way I would detune my effective edge...there is too much ice down these ways.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

paulperroni said:


> :laugh: Hilarious!
> 
> On a serious note...
> Since I will be detuning the tip & tail in a few... What is it that you use exactly? A rock? I don't think I have the right tools laying around.
> ...


You could check out some vids on detuning tip and tail, there are plenty out there and its not rocket science.

A rock would not be the preferred implement.


----------



## Deceiss (Oct 11, 2011)

Snowboard addiction have a video on detuning your board.
I am sure you would find some you tube videos as well.

Its not difficult to quickly detune the tip and tail, which is all I have done on my board.


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey guys,
I haven't done anything to my board yet cause I didn't have the right tools.
This weekend I will get a file and quickly detune the tip & tail.
Thanks for all the advise!


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

AAA said:


> For freecarving and general freeriding, I keep my running edge razor sharp, but allow the last 3" to remain a touch dull. You can hit the corner with a couple of LIGHT passes with a stone, too. (You don't want to round the edge, you just don't want to be able to shave with it.) That allows a smoother turn initiation and release that isn't so hooky. I especially don't like a tail that's too hooky and doesn't want to release. Nothing's worse than screaming across the fall line in a thigh-to-snow carve and finding you're steering wheel is locked, with the treeline fast approaching. (Ask me how I know...) :laugh:


That about sums it up.


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Couldn't step into Home Depot... it was packed. Detuning postponed till next weekend.
I have plenty of time since my only trip will be in March. Can't wait!!!


----------



## X-raycat (May 5, 2013)

Should I de tune my new 2013 Metal Guru? Its Hybrid.

I dont ride park, mostly free ride in NSW Australia. Maybe NZ, Japan one day.

I want the edge hold in the icy pack we get here but would like to minimise catching edges where possible, as still a beginner.

Should prop just leave alone and ride it but thought id ask.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

X-raycat said:


> Should I de tune my new 2013 Metal Guru? Its Hybrid.
> 
> I dont ride park, mostly free ride in NSW Australia. Maybe NZ, Japan one day.
> 
> ...


Just learn to ride it "as is".


----------



## X-raycat (May 5, 2013)

davidj said:


> Just learn to ride it "as is".


Roger that! thanks man


----------

